# a big german meets its sexy british cousin



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well last year Mike and myself did this german mile muncher

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218984

so fast forward to the last two days
since the above detail was carried out the car has covered approx another 30k miles:doublesho

to be fair it has stood the test of time and Mikes cleaning very well,so congrats to Mike on keeping the marks at bay so well

day one was the wheels off ,these have recently been refurbed,and were cleaned and sealed with Gtechniq C5,whilst Mike attended to them i tackled the arches 
so after all wheels back on,washed the beast,now at this point i would have snowfoamed ,but my jet washer decided to play up and wouldnt work

later sorted out by Dan sav1000,,owe you mate:thumb:

so using Mikes jetwasher ,which looks tiny at the side of this big car,but it worked(more than could be said for mine haha)
carried out the 2BM ,now look at the state of the rinse bucket,proving why you should wash this way
after going around the whole car with clay,to be fair only small ammounts were pulled off,the car was re washed and dried via towel and pet dryer

so onto the polishing stage,not bad at all indeed so a few swirls etc and the odd scratch to be dealt with along the way

Products used

washed with deeper details lave shampoo very good it is as well (cheers Mike)
clayed with pinnacle fine clay,using as reglaze as a lube
polished with millwaulkie rotary and wolfgang total swirl remover,on an orange scholl pad 
used the da to apply wolfgang finishing glaze,on a farcela black finishing pad
then applied a layer of wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant,as above
and finished off with a layer of Deeper Details wax
left Mike with the wax and Deeper Details quick deatiler,this would help him keep an eye on how it performs and to top up as required
knocked a few of the scratches back with scholl s17 on a scholl purple pad
used a farcela black finishing pad for glazing 
wiped down with ipa/di water to remove any oils left from polishing
the wheels were cleansed with concours car care dissolver...very good product, also cleaned with AB very cherry they were sealed with C5
tyres dressed with pinnacle black onyx gel
glass cleaned with ab crystal
plastic done with Gtechniq C4

Can you see the next one to be attended to,the sexy english cousin

as always c+ c welcomed

sorry for lots of pics,and the lack of sunshine ,but you can see the results below
posted up in order

thanks Mike and Steve,tired and very thirsty boys



































































































































































EXSCUSE THE DUST



















POLISH RESIDUE WAS REMOVED AFTERWARDS,BY Q TIP









































































AND THIS IS THE SEXY COUSIN,NEXT TO BE DETAILED


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

some stunning pics there


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you

dont know about Mike,but im feeling well shattered now


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work there:thumb:


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

great finish mate


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic work on the big beemer to get that reflections


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Steve,
Thanks again for all the help and lessons :buffer: 

Car looks better than ever, I am well happy.

See you later


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

h1wtr said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thanks again for all the help and lessons :buffer:
> 
> Car looks better than ever, I am well happy.
> ...


morning matey
weather looks ok for Malton

i wonder if well see a Mc Claren or maybe the fezza 458


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

nice reflections 5th shot from bottom :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Craking work Steve


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Lovely work as ever Steve.
That pressure washer looks tiny, could get that in our the wires handbag..... but as you said it does the job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice reflections


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

fantastic results well done


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job, very nice reflections


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

bet he's happy with that, amazing job.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Silent VR6 said:


> nice reflections 5th shot from bottom :thumb:


was trying to get the car to `dissapear` heres another this is from the roof,no tricks here


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That sir is a beast of a motor, and stunning work  Kudos!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Amazing reflections


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nick.s said:


> That sir is a beast of a motor, and stunning work  Kudos!


thanks

all i can say is

you know when youve done a 7 series and a strech at that


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work and pics


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

oh..... I thought you were the sexy british cousin :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

adf27 said:


> oh..... I thought you were the sexy british cousin :lol:


well im a sexy polisher :lol:

no its a jag xkr ,in white in garage,just crying out for some love

will be fitting it in when we both have time off again


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great shine Steve

Can we achieve this on mine?!

British cousin looks sexy too


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool work on that Racing Tank, bloody miles of paintwork :buffer:, bet you felt it afterwords mate :doublesho


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning job......


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks clean as, love the reflections nice work mate.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Great shine Steve
> 
> Can we achieve this on mine?!
> 
> British cousin looks sexy too


well have a good go


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

David Proctor said:


> Stunning job......


thank you
nice that all our hard work pays off


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,
This really is an amazing job, it looks fantastic and the rain just fell off today and still has a great shine.

Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful work Steve, would love to be at your level


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Beautiful work Steve, would love to be at your level


you will be looking at your first efforts
like everything in life practise,get advice,read,practise practise

there are pros on here that i would love be compared to,and i aspire to acheive their level


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

h1wtr said:


> Hi all,
> This really is an amazing job, it looks fantastic and the rain just fell off today and still has a great shine.
> 
> Cant wait for the next one!


dont forget you did all the glazing etc ,and more than played your part ,there were two of us
glad your happy,just need to sort the other black ones out next


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

look foward to seeing the jag steve sure i saw one in petrol station other day like that


----------



## sav1000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cracking work Steve! Fantastic results, no worries with the washer pal, don't mind helping you out all. Some good results coming from the Wolfgang. Finished car looks amazing. Bet you can't wait to get on the XKR.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sav1000 said:


> Cracking work Steve! Fantastic results, no worries with the washer pal, don't mind helping you out all. Some good results coming from the Wolfgang. Finished car looks amazing. Bet you can't wait to get on the XKR.


no cant wait
looks very nice in white with black alloys 5 litre and 500 bhp very very nice
we have to sort the dates out 
mike has also lined a few more up for me to have a look at,later on tough

thanks for the comments


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Wow, that's like a big black mirror. :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work mate


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks fab Steve. The bush/hedge shots are amazing :thumb:

See you soon when i'm next at my parents' house :thumb:

It looks like you are liking the Wolfgang stuff :thumb:


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Great finish!What products were used?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Beast with some awesome reflections


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Garybmw320d said:


> Great finish!What products were used?


all details on first page

if you follow the link you will see that i did this car approx 1 year ago,its first ever machine polish,there i used a slightly different polish as the swirls were mighty

this time the car has covered approx 30k miles,but a testament to Mikes cleaning technique is a lack of major swirls


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Soul Hudson said:


> Beast with some awesome reflections


thanks

we both knew the day after that we had tackled the old girl,yes they are big ,but some nice big flat parts so not too bad,,,still wouldnt like to do more than one a day :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> Looks fab Steve. The bush/hedge shots are amazing :thumb:
> 
> See you soon when i'm next at my parents' house :thumb:
> 
> It looks like you are liking the Wolfgang stuff :thumb:


yes now im getting used to them and getting some nice results

see you soon


----------



## maya (May 14, 2011)

nice job :thumb:


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi steve,
Gave it a clean today and could not resist another coat of wax haha, looks fantastic and was so easy to clean :detailer:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

h1wtr said:


> Hi steve,
> Gave it a clean today and could not resist another coat of wax haha, looks fantastic and was so easy to clean :detailer:


good glad you like the wax

keep that cat away

ill sort some dates out asap for the xkr


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

that is absolutely awesome
both the polish finish and the car
nice one :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Tabbs said:


> that is absolutely awesome
> both the polish finish and the car
> nice one :thumb: :thumb:


cheers matey
lets see if we can get the same on silver


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Good work form you both - the reflection shots are surreal - it takes you a moment to realise that's what they are :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Buck said:


> Good work form you both - the reflection shots are surreal - it takes you a moment to realise that's what they are :thumb:


thanks
just goes to show how good black is for reflections,cant beat a dark background

id love a black car next time but mrs wants a white un


----------

